# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  جلالة الملك : من يحاول العبث بالوحدة الوطنية عدو لعبدالله بن الحسين

## معاذ ملحم

جلالة الملك : من يحاول العبث بالوحدة الوطنية عدو لعبدالله بن الحسين





أكد جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني أن الوحدة الوطنية أمانة في أعناق الجميع باعتبارها ركيزة الاستقرار ، وضمانة المستقبل ، وأنها خط أحمر لا يمكن السماح بتجاوزه ، مشدداً على وجوب التصدي لكل من يحاول العبث بها.

وشدد جلالته ، خلال الاحتفال الذي أقيم امس الثلاثاء في قصر الثقافة بمدينة الحسين للشباب ، بمناسبة عيد الجلوس الملكي وذكرى الثورة العربية الكبرى ويوم الجيش ، على أن الجميع مطالب ، كل من موقعه ، بالتصدي لكل من يحاول الخروج على القانون ، او العبث بالأمن والاستقرار ، او الوحدة الوطنية ، او إثارة الفتنة او الفوضى بين أبناء الأسرة الأردنية الواحدة.

وأكد جلالته "اننا لن نقبل تحت أي ظرف من الظروف بأي حل للقضية الفلسطينية على حساب الأردن ، ولن يكون للأردن أي دور في الضفة الغربية ، وفي ذات الوقت لن نتخلى عن واجبنا ودورنا التاريخي في دعم الأشقاء الفلسطينيين حتى يقيموا دولتهم المستقلة على ترابهم الوطني".

وأشار جلالته إلى الظروف الاقتصادية التي وصفها بالصعبة ، اذ أكد أن الحكومة تتحرك لمواجهة هذا التحدي الكبير ، ضمن رؤية واضحة وخطط وبرامج عمل ، مرتبطة بجـداول زمنية محددة ، لكنها تحتاج إلى بعض الوقت ، حتى تحقـق أهدافها ، ويلمس المواطن نتائجها الإيجابية.

ووجه جلالة الملك في كلمته تحية الفخر والاعتزاز إلى منتسبي القوات المسلحة والأجهزة الأمنية واصفاً إياهم بـ "النشامى رفاق السلاح ، حماة الوطن والمسيرة ، رمز العطاء والتضحية والبطولة"، وإلى كل مواطن ومواطنة في أردن العروبة والوحدة.

وأعرب جلالته عن ثقته وأمله بالمستقبل ، وقال "أنا أعرف أبناء شعبي ، وأعرف انتماءهم وإخلاصهم لوطنهم ، وأعرف أنهم بوعيهم وإرادتهم القوية ، وتماسك جبهتنا الداخلية ، سنكون قادرين على التصدي لأي مؤامرة ، وأي جهة تحاول المساس بأمن الأردن أو استقراره".

وفيما يلي نص كلمة جلالة الملك:

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الأخوة والأخوات الأعزاء ، الله يعطيكم العافية..

وأهلاً وسهلاً بالجميع.

نلتقي اليوم ، ونحن نستقبل مناسبتين من مناسباتنا الوطنية العزيزة والغالية على قلوبنا جميعاً ، يوم الجيش وذكرى انطلاق الثورة العربية الكبرى.

ومن الواجب أن نذكر بالإجلال والتقدير قادة هذه الثورة ورجالاتها ، وتضحياتهم الكبيرة ، وفي مقدمتهم الحسين بن علي ، طيب الله ثراه ، وأن نؤكد على الوفاء والالتزام بمبادئ هذه الثورة ورسالتها العظيمة ، هذه الثورة التي قامت من أجل حرية العرب ووحدتهم ، وعلى هذه المبادئ تأسس الأردن وتأسس الجيـش العربي ، وظل الأردن ، وسيظل بعون الله ، الوفي لرسالة هذه الثورة في الحرية والوحدة ، والحفاظ على كرامة الإنسان.

وبهذه المناسبة ، أتوجه بتحية الفخر والاعتزاز ، إلى النشامى رفاق السلاح ، حماة الوطن والمسيرة ، رمز العطاء والتضحية والبطولة ، في الجيش العربي والأجهزة الأمنية ، وإلى كل مواطن ومواطنة في أردن العروبة والوحدة ، وأقول لهم جميعا:

كل عام وأنتم والأردن العزيز بألف خير.

ويسرني أن التقـي معكم اليوم ، وأنـتم تمثلون النخبة من أبناء هذا الشعب الخيّر المعطاء ، وباعتباركم قيادات في مجتمعاتكم المحلية ، والكثير منكم كان في مواقع متقدمة من مواقع المسؤولية ، وبعضكم ما زال في موقع الـمسؤولية.

نلتقي حتى نتحدث بمنتهى الصراحة والشعور بالمسؤولية ، حول بعض القضايا والأمور المتعلقة بأوضاعنا الداخلية ، وبخاصة نحن على موعد قريب من إجراء الانتخابات النيابية ، التي تجسد حرصنا على استمرار وتعزيز مسيرتنا الديموقراطية ، وحمايتها من كل من يريد الإساءة إليها ، والانحراف بها عن مسارها الصحيح.

وقبل الدخول في التفاصيل ، أريد أن اُطمئن الجميع ، اننا ملتزمون بإجراء الانتخابات النيابية في الربع الأخير من هذا العام ، كما أعلنّا من قبل ، وسوف تقوم الحكومة بوضع كل الإجراءات والترتيبات ، التي تضمن أن تكون هذه الانتخابات بمنتهى الشفافية والنزاهة ، للوصول إلى مجلس نواب ، يمثل آمال وطموحات أبناء شعبنا العزيز.

وهنا مطلوب من الجميع ، العمل على توسيع الـمشاركة في هذه الانتخابات.

وأنا أعرف أن الوضع الاقتصادي غير مريح ، وأن المواطن يعاني من هذا الوضع ، لكن الذي يجب أن نعرفه يا إخوان..

اننا ليس البلد الوحيد ، الذي يعاني من الظروف الاقتصادية الصعبة ، وأن وضعنا الاقتصادي يتأثر بشكل أو بآخر ، بالأوضاع الاقتصادية في العالم من حولنا.

ومن واجبنا ، أن نحاول بشتى الطرق والوسائل التصدي لهذه الظروف ، والتخفيف من آثارها السلبية على أبنـاء شعبنا.

والحكومة تتحرك لمواجهة هذا التحدي الكبير ، ضمن رؤية واضحة وخطط وبرامج عمل ، مرتبطة بجـداول زمنية محددة ، لكنها تحتاج إلى بعض الوقت ، حتى تحقـق أهدافها ، ويلمس المواطن نتائجها الإيجابية على حياتـه.

بعبارة أخرى ، بدها شوية صبر يا إخوان...

وأريد أن يكون المواطن على معرفة واطلاع على كل مـا تقوم به الحكومة ومؤسسات الدولة ، من خطط وبرامج لمواجهة هذا الوضع الاقتصادي ، حتى يكون مطمئنا أننا قادرون على تجاوز هذه الظروف ، وأن الأمور تسير نحو الأفضل ، بإذن الله.

ومن الأمور التي تشغل بال المواطن ، الحديث الكثير عن الفساد والواسطة والمحسوبية ، وأعتقد أن الحديث عن هذه الظاهرة ، فيه شيء من المبالغة والتهويل ، لكن موقفنا من هذا الموضوع واضح ، وهو التأكيد على محاربة كل أشكال الفساد أو المحسوبية أو الواسطة ، وتطبيق القانون بموضوعية ، على كل من تثبت عليه تهمة الفساد ، ودون محاباة ولا تمييز ، وبمنتهى الشفافية والنزاهة.

وهذا توجيه للحكومة وكل مؤسسات الدولة ، بتطبيق القانون علـى الجميع ، لتحقيق العدالة بين الجميع.

ومن المواضيع التي يكثر فيها الحديث ، بين فترة وأخرى ، موضوع ما يسمى بالوطن البديل ، والخيار الأردني والتوطين ، وموضوع الوحدة الوطنية.

وبدون الدخول بالتفاصيل ، أريد أن أعيد وأكرر ما قلته في السابق ، الوحدة الوطنية أمانة في عنق كل واحد منا ، فهي ركيزة استقرارنا ، وضمانة مستقبلنا ، وهي خط أحمر ، ولا يمكن أن نسمح لأي كان بتجاوز هذا الخط.

ويجب أن نتصدى جميعاً ، لكل من يحاول العبث بهذه الوحدة ، التي نعتز ونفاخر بها ، والتي يجب أن نحميها بكل الوسائل والطرق.



وأريد أن نتذكر كلنا ، وأقول للجميع ، وبلا استثناء ، ما قاله الحسين رحمة الله عليه ، كل من يحاول العبث بالوحدة الوطنية ، والإساءة إليها ، هو عدوي إلى يوم القيامة ، وهو أيضا ، عدو عبدالله بن الحسين ، وعدو كل الأردنيين.

وأنا قلت من قبل ، وأؤكد اليوم أن المعيار الحقيقي للمواطنة والانتماء ، هو بمقدار ما يعطي الإنسان لهذا الوطن ، وليس بمقدار ما يأخذ ، أو أية اعتبارات أخرى.

وأريد أن تكونوا متأكدين يا إخوان ، أننا لن نقبل ، ولا تحت أي ظرف من الظروف ، بأي حل للقضية الفلسطينية على حساب الأردن ، لن نقبل بأي حل للقضية الفلسطينية على حساب الأردن ، ولن يكون للأردن أي دور في الضفة الغربية.

وفي نفس الوقت ، لن نتخلى عن واجبنا ودورنا التاريخي في دعم الأشقاء الفلسطينيين ، حتى يقيموا دولتهم المستقلة على ترابهم الوطني.

وأي كلام غير هذا الكلام ، هو نوع من الضغط على الأردن ، تمارسه جهـات خارجية ، بسبب موقفه الداعم للأشقاء الفلسطينيين.

ومن المؤسف ، وبسبب تعثر العملية السلمية ، يجد هذا الكلام ، من يروج له عندنا في الداخل ، بقصد أو بغير قصد ، وربما بعضهم موجود معنا الآن ، ويجعل منه وسيلة للمزايدة ، وتحقيق بعض المصالح الشخصية أو الشعبية العابرة ، وخاصـة ونحن على أبواب الانتخابات النيابية.

من جهة أخرى ، هناك بعض الظواهر الغريبة على مجتمعنا ، وكل ما هو معروف عنه من القيم النبيلة ، قيم الأخوة والتسامح والمحبة بين أبناء المجتمع الواحد ، والأسرة الأردنية الواحدة الكبيرة.

ومن هذه الظواهر المرفوضة والغريبة على مجتمعنا ، ظاهرة العنف ، وتحدي سيادة القانون ، والخروج على الأعراف والتقاليد الأصيلة في هذا المجتمع.

هذه الظاهرة ، أحيانا ، تأخذ شكـل الاعتداء على الأشخاص ، أو الاعتداء بالتخريب والتكسير على بعض المؤسسات والمرافق العامة ، لأبسط الأسباب ، ودون وجه حق.

هناك اعتداءات متكررة على بعض المعلمين ، وبعض الأطباء والمستشفيات ، وبعض رجال الأمن العام ، وفي بعض الأحيان اعتداءات على بعض المرافق العامة أو الممتلكـات الخاصة.

المعلم يا إخوان ، هو بمكانة الأب ، وهو صانع الأجيال وباني المستقبل ، ورسالته في هذه الحياة ، هي أنبل وأعظم رسالة ، ويجب أن يحظى المعلم ، بكل الدعم والاحترام والتقدير من قبل الجميع.

نتحدث دائما عن حقوق الإنسان ، وكرامة الإنسان الأردني ، التي هي عندي أهم وفوق كل الاعتبارات.

لماذا إذن ، الاعتداء على كرامة المعلم والطبيب والشرطي والموظـف؟ هؤلاء الناس الذين يخدمون بلدهـم ومجتمعهـم بشـرف وإخلاص ، وهم أبناؤنا وإخواننـا.

لماذا الاعتداء على كرامتهـم ، وأحيانا على أرواحهم ؟ معقول هذا الذي يصير يا إخوان؟ وبالمقابل ، يجب أن يعرف الموظف العام ، أنه موجود في هذه الوظيفة ، لخدمة المواطن ، وأنه ليس من حقه الاعتداء على كرامة المواطن أو حقه.

وأنا قلت من قبل أن كرامة المواطن عندي ، أهم وأغلى من أي شيء آخر.

والمؤسف أكثر ، عندما يختلف اثنان ، تحدث مشاجرة بينهما ، ودون مبرر تتحول هذه المشاجرة البسيطة ، من مشاجرة بين اثنين ، إلى مشاجرة بين عشيرتين أو قريتين ، وتستخدم فيها الأسلحة النارية ، ويتم فيها الاعتداء على رجال الأمن العام ، وعلى الممتلكات العامة والخاصة ، وكأنه لا يوجد دولة ، ولا يوجد قانون ، ولا يوجد مؤسسات ، ولا أعراف ولا تقاليد.

هل هذه التصرفات من أخلاق الأردنيين ؟، وعاداتهم الأصيلة والنبيلة؟ لا يا إخوان ، هذه ليست عاداتنـا ولا أخلاقنا ولا قيمنا.

العشيرة يا إخوان ، كانت على الدوام ، ركيزة أساسية في بناء هذا المجتمع ، ورديفاً وسنداً للمؤسسات الرسمية والأمنية ، في الحفاظ على الأمن والاستقرار ، وكانت دائماً رمزاً لكل القيم النبيلة ، ورمز الانتماء لهذا الوطن ، وأتمنى أن كل عشيرة ، تحافظ على هذه الصورة الإيجابية المشرقة ، التي نعتز بها ، ولا تسمح لأحد ، أن يسيء لهذه الصورة المشرقة.

والعنف لا يمكن أن يكون حلا لأي مشكلة ، بالعكس هو بحد ذاته مشكلة ، وأي خلاف بين طرفين ، وأي مشكلة كبيرة أو صغيرة ، يمكن حلها بالحوار وتحكيم العقل ، أو بالاحتكام إلى العدالة والقانون.

يا إخوان ، نحن أكدنا من قبل ، ونؤكد من جديد ، على احترام حق الإنسان وحريته في التعبير ، لكن الحرية لا تعني الخروج على القوانين ، ولا على روح الدستور ، ولا تعني إثارة الفتنة ، أو التحريض أو التعدي على حقـوق الآخرين وحرياتهم.

وأريد أن أعيد ، وأؤكد من جديد أن الدولة قادرة ، وفي أي لحظة ، على ضبط الأمور ، وتطبيق القانون على الجميع ، ولا يوجد أحد أقوى من الدولة ، ولا يوجد أحد فوق القانون ، لكن الذي أتمناه عليكم وعلى إخواني الشباب في كل أرجاء الوطن ، الذين أعتز بهم ، أن نكون كلنا يداً واحدة في التصدي ، لمثل هذه الظواهر الغريبة على مجتمعنا ، والمرفوضة في كل الأحوال.

نحن يا إخوان ، نتحدث دائما عن نعمة الأمن والاستقرار في هذا الوطن العزيز ، ونتحدث عن التنمية الشاملة ، والتحديث والتطوير ، ودولة المؤسسات وسيادة القانون.

ودون الأمن والاستقرار وسيادة القانون ، لا يمكن أن تكون هناك تنمية ولا تحديث ولا تطوير.

صحيح ربما هناك حاجة إلى تعديل بعض القوانين ، وربما وضع تشريعات جديدة ، ولكن أتمنى على الجميع ، أن يكون في كل واحد منا وازع داخلي يعكس انتماءه لهذا الوطن ، ويمنعه من عمل الخطأ عن قناعة ، وليس خوفاً من القانون أو العقوبة.

أنتم يا إخوان ، وأهلنا في كل أرجاء الوطن ، عليكم واجب ومسؤولية ، ومطلوب من الجميع ، وكل واحد من موقعه ، أن نتصدى لمثل هذه الظواهر والأخطاء ، ولكل من يحاول الخروج على القانون ، أو العبث بالأمن والاستقرار ، أو بوحدتنا الوطنية ، أو إثارة الفتنة والفوضى بين أبناء الأسرة الأردنية الواحدة الكبيرة.

وبالمقابل ، ستواصل الدولة القيام بواجبها في حماية الأرواح والممتلكات والوحدة الوطنية ، وفرض سيادة القانون ، لتحقيق العدالة والمساواة بين الجميع.

وبالرغم من كل ما تقدم ، فأنا كلي ثقة وأمل بالمستقبل ، وأنا أعرف أبناء شعبي ، وأعرف انتماءهم وإخلاصهم لوطنهم ، وأعرف أنهم بوعيهم وإرادتهم القوية ، وتماسك جبهتنا الداخلية ، سنكون قادرين على التصدي لأي مؤامرة ، وأي جهة تحاول المساس بأمن الأردن أو استقراره.

وأعرف أنهم ، وأنا واحد منهم ، مستعدون لحماية هذا الوطن بدمائنا وأرواحنا.

ومرة ثانية ، كل عام والأردن والأردنيين جميعاً بألف خير ، وبارك الله فيكم والله يعطيكم العافية.

وحضر الاحتفال عدد من أصحاب السمو الأمراء ، ورئيس الوزراء ، ورئيس مجلس الأعيان ، ورئيس المجلس القضائي ، ورئيس الديوان الملكي الهاشمي ، ومستشارو جلالة الملك ، والوزراء والأعيان ، ورئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة ، ومديرو المخابرات العامة ، والدفاع المدني ، وقوات الدرك والأمن العام ، وعدد من كبار المسؤولين المدنيين والعسكريين.

وقلد جلالة الملك خلال الاحتفال الأوسمة والميداليات لعدد من الضباط وضباط الصف والأفراد من القوات المسلحة والأمن العام والمخابرات العامة والدفاع المدني وقوات الدرك والجرحى والمصابين العسكريين تقديراً لعطائهم المميز وتفانيهم في ادائهم لواجباتهم.

وكان في استقبال جلالته لدى وصوله موقع الاحتفال ، رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة الفريق الركن مشعل محمد الزبن ، حيث حيت جلالته ثلة من حرس الشرف ، فيما عزفت موسيقات القوات المسلحة السلام الملكي.

----------

